# anyone ever failed in 70 questions?



## alex71 (Jul 11, 2008)

i dont think i did that bad..... ui havent got my results yet though so well will see. as far as i can tell no one has failed at 70 yet . i dont remember the last question i ahd either so im not sure how thoingswent.

fingers are crossed thoug !!


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 11, 2008)

How did the test feel as a whole?  Feel like you knew a lot of them and could narrow down the ones you didn't know?

I felt like I did poorly on mine as well and was surpirsed when it stopped at 67 20 minutes into the test but I still passed.

Good luck!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 11, 2008)

well if you felt good then at 70 you did fine. too bad you can't remember the last question that always help.


----------



## blueprint (Jul 12, 2008)

i think if u passed the last question then obviously u passed. thats how i felt even though i thought i failed the whole test i knew i got the last one correct


----------



## alex71 (Jul 12, 2008)

i passed ! wooo 70 quesions on the test that gives you between 70 and 120


----------



## blueprint (Jul 13, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 13, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## Cincy53 (Jul 23, 2008)

On my second attempt I got booted off at question 74 and failed.


----------

